# Using Onkyo 5009 as a Pre-Amp



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

Hello, I have a onkyo 5009 receiver and i want to upgrade my speakers. Is their anyone who has used a 5009 as a pre-amp and is their a pre-amp mode on the 5009? I want to run the 5009 with a Rotel RMB-1575....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Any receiver with pre-outs can be used as a pre-amp. The Onkyo 5009 is no different all you do is hook up the amp to the pre-outs and adjust the levels as you would if you had speakers hooked up to the 5009.

By the way, Welcome to the Shack,

Enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

Would It be any benefit to have the rotel pre-amp or is the 5009 just a good? I am getting mixed reviews on this one..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In my opinion no, The 5009 is about the best money can buy right now and will do everything the Rotel will do and much more for much less money.


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

thank you.... If i may ask another opinion.... any amp suggestion... I have been told the rotel is a great bang for the buck. but that is also a couple of salesman opinions  ... I want to power either Focal electra 1028's or B and W 804's.
I was also looking at a great amp from Rega.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 5009 has great amplification built in, for most speakers it would have no issues driving them on its own however I'm a firm believer that powering the main left and right speakers externally is a good choice. Boutique audio stores will always try to sell you very expensive equipment because that pays their rent however there are many other options that are cheaper and just as good.
A great two channel amp is this Emotiva XPA-2


----------



## s1000rr (Feb 12, 2012)

wow... that thing is insane for the price.. and is also class ab


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are cheeper options as well I use one of these Samson servo 600 amps and its great for the price.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Question... I'm looking at buying a 5009 but have read that the qc and support are both poor. Does anyone know if this may be true?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

absolutely not, although Onkyo Customer service is a bit lacking the quality of the receiver is top notch. Dont believe everything you read particularly if its on AVS.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

vettefetish said:


> Question... I'm looking at buying a 5009 but have read that the qc and support are both poor. Does anyone know if this may be true?


I completely agree with Tony about the 5009 being a good choice for a preamp. I also agree with him about the 5009 by itself having plenty of power for most speakers. I agree with his recommendation of the XPA-2. I use an Onkyo TX-NR809 as a pre/pro for my XPA-2 (mains) and XPA-3 (center and sides, the 809 powers the rears) and I'm very happy. As for Onkyo support - it's not good. It's not because the support representatives don't care, or don't want to help - they do. In my experience they've been very nice and eager to help but lacked product knowledge and were not very technical. In other words a training issue. I don't have too much problem with that because there isn't much that they can do over the phone anyway so they tell you to send it to a repair depot. The big thing with Onkyo receivers is keeping them cool. You must leave plenty of room above and around them for air to flow or you'll cook them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sholling said:


> The big thing with Onkyo receivers is keeping them cool. You must leave plenty of room above and around them for air to flow or you'll cook them.


Yes, but this is true for any receiver with that much to offer. The Power supply and amps are huge and thus require lots of airflow.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Best I can tell the 5009 could power this Klipsch setup also adding two RS-52 Surrounds (stand alone, no amp). Would you guys agree?
http://www.klipsch.com/rf-62-ii-home-theater-system


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not a problem at all, you will be more than fine with that setup.


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, but this is true for any receiver with that much to offer. The Power supply and amps are huge and thus require lots of airflow.


Very true and since Onkyo puts more robust power supplies and amps in their receivers than most it's just especially true with them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 5009 will be an excellent SSP. I am using a 3008 as an SSP and could not be happier.
Cheers,
J


----------

